# Woman Bites Off Milwaukee Officer's Fingertip



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Story by themilwaukeechannel.com*

A woman bit off a Milwaukee police officer's finger when he tried to arrest her Sunday, investigators said.

The officer was called to a dispute on 66th and Lawn streets.

Police told WISN 12 News that the officer was by himself when he took the call about a dispute between a woman who sold a cat to a man and the man, who wanted his money back.

Pamela Greenlee, 40, called police herself. She said the man was refusing to leave without his money.

Things escalated to the point the officer was allegedly elbowed by Greenlee

When he tried to handcuff her, they tumbled to the ground, and she apparently bit off the tip of his right ring finger.

The police chief said it just demonstrates the unpredictability of their jobs.

"It's a dangerous line of work. This actually happens. I won't say frequently, but it happens much more than I would like to see where officers get injured in the line of duty just trying to do their jobs," Milwaukee Police Chief Nan Hegery said.

Greenlee is a former Milwaukee police officer. She served for one year in the late 1980s before she resigned.

The district attorney late Monday charged her with battery to a police officer and resisting arrest.

Surgeons at Froedterdt Hospital were unable to re-attach the end of the finger. They said it was too badly damaged.

The injured officer is identified as 43-year-old Lemuel Johnson. He has been with the police department for the last 10 years.


----------

